# 100% Polyester Material



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok I have a dumb question.... 

Are there different types of 100% polyester materials out there? 

Instead of wasting shirts I want to Sublimate on a test piece first, then press the actual shirt. Like a sample that I can make for a customer on different colors, sizes etc. 

I went to a couple dry goods stores here locally and asked for a 100% poly material but I was told that its different from the 100% poly shirt material. 

I tried to google it but didn't come up with much luck maybe I'm not wording it correctly. 

I know conde sells Vapor samples, I was just looking to get something locally. I'm sure others have done this before just wanted some opinions, or maybe I'll just buy some and try.

Thanks


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Check your local fabric store Al. Most have Polyester. If you really want to get wild with various styles and thicknesses of polyester, check out Fisher Textiles on the web. Thanks to our clients, I think we have imaged just about every type of fabric they have. 

Jae

Ohhh...the only dumb question is an unasked one.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We mostly sublimate on White Polyester Material. You can also use Light Colors like Blue, gray and natural.


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I was just wondering if I press and show samples on 100% poly from the fabric store will they press exactly the same on the actual 100% poly shirt.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

That all depends on if you are using the same fabric the shirt is made out of. If so, the ply will be single instead of duel since you are pressing on fabric pieces. There will be a subtle difference but very minimal and not noticeable if there isn't a shirt with the same graphics to compare it to near by.

Different fabrics (not like the shirt fabric) will look different.

Jae


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If we want samples we just use the same t-shirts you're going to use. 

Customers want to touch and feel. If you use something different they won't get the same feeling.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

akam001 said:


> Thanks, I was just wondering if I press and show samples on 100% poly from the fabric store will they press exactly the same on the actual 100% poly shirt.



There are probably hundreds of different types of polyester fabrics on the market.

Vapor has ring-spun polyester jersey (basic t-shirts); same fabric as above +7% spandex (lady's touch line); microfibre (micro reaformance range); same as above + 7% spandex (compression garments); polyester fleece (hoodies and sweats) etc.

In fabric stores and wholesale fabric distributors you will find more varieties of synthetic/polyester fabrics: satin of different weight and finish (matt, gloss, semi-gloss, etc), poly-twill, warratah, poly mesh of different weight and finish, poly/Lycra and poly/Spandex, polyester canvas, synthetic suede, acrylic silk, bunting and trilobal... The list goes on and on... all of them could be printed on with dye-sublimation and used for different projects and applications. Some of the poly fabrics are knitted, some are woven. Temperature and pressing time might vary between types of fabrics and types of finishing.

I don't think you will find exact match to Vapor fabrics in a regular fabric store. I believe you'd be better off ordering some actual swatches of their fabrics to play around with.

As a rough guide - you should get good results if you are transferring images on low to medium pressure at 190-200*C *(around 400*F*) for about 45-60 sec.

Good luck with it!


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

selanac said:


> If we want samples we just use the same t-shirts you're going to use.
> 
> Customers want to touch and feel. If you use something different they won't get the same feeling.


 
What if they want to see it on different color shirts, along with their logo in a different color scheme? Do you still do it on the shirts? They are looking to get nike dri fit polos I know they don't want to pay for samples. So can you tell me how do you go about handling these kind of situations ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You show them samples of work you did in the past, not their sample artwork. 

If you do their artwork/image, you charge them a single t-shirt price. Then tell them you'll reduce the cost when they buy more. 

You can screen print dark colors of dri fit or outsource it to someone else. If you start giving the work away, you'll get extremely busy, but always make minimum wage.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you just want to do a sample to show what the artwork will look like you can buy VA fabric by the yard (not sure if theres a minimum) and slice of a piece of it and press it.
Check out the Vapor Apparel site or if I recall right conde sells the fabric too.


----------

